# Cars. what do you drive?



## Layzboy_6294 (May 10, 2008)

Hey,
Im just curious as to what people are driving. Why did you drive that car? Do you/have you modified it? Whats been done to it? etc, etc.
Layzboy.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 10, 2008)

Un-fortunatley a stock standard 98 lancer. Only paid $4200 for it with 12 months rego and 140,000km so got it cheap. Saving atm for an xr6 probably next year.


----------



## Renagade (May 10, 2008)

get on a push bike!!!


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 10, 2008)

Ohhh, i guess i should start aye.
Well, i drive a 2004 Hyundai Getz and before you say thats a granny car or its ****, etc. It has been one of the best cars ive owned (ive owned 2x Mazda RX4's, 3x Mazda 929's (RX4 body shape), EB Ford Falcon (GT look a like), 2x Mazda RX7's, Mazda 929 (1989 pimp), Toyota Echo, Hyundai Accent and now my current ride a Hyundai Getz).
Any way, I bought it second hand with only 35,000ks. Its very economical and has never let me down. Its black and has 17"x7" rims on it.

What do other people drive?


----------



## andyscott (May 10, 2008)

Renagade said:


> get on a push bike!!!


NO!!! Im way to lazy for that


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 10, 2008)

Renagade said:


> get on a push bike!!!


 
LOL, i average about 650kms a week so, that wont be happening any time soon.
Although, i did use to be a cyclist for 2 years and when i was younger i used to race BMX.


----------



## Retic (May 10, 2008)

We bought a new Getz last year as a second car but we drive it all the time. I love it. 8 YEAR warranty including 5 year factory, basically put petrol in it and drive.


----------



## hazzard (May 10, 2008)

The good old environmentally unfriendly BAXT Falcon Wagon family car! And of course my juice guzzling V6 2.3L Rodeo 4*4 ute!

I will go to hell for this i'm sure!


----------



## MatE (May 10, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Hey,
> Im just curious as to what people are driving. Why did you drive that car? Do you/have you modified it? Whats been done to it? etc, etc.
> Layzboy.


Just bought this had a xr8 before this,so im going in a different direction.Great for goin herping.


----------



## Renagade (May 10, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> LOL, i average about 650kms a week so, that wont be happening any time soon.
> Although, i did use to be a cyclist for 2 years and when i was younger i used to race BMX.


 
far out, bet you are lovin the howard governmemnt's help with fuel prices??? what do you pay a L where you are,it was $1.60 the other day in sydney.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 10, 2008)

lol my cars are slowly getting bigger. The one before my lancer was a 1.3l suzuki sierra soft top 96 model. It had a lift kit on it and thats about it. It used to get me anywhere, kinda wish i didnt sell it now.


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 10, 2008)

I'm much too old to worry about what I drive. When I was younger it was very important to have a flash car, now I see a car as a mode of transportation only.


----------



## dintony (May 10, 2008)

2006 Nissan Pathfiner ST-L
No mods.


----------



## smith84 (May 10, 2008)

i drive a 07 lancer


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 10, 2008)

They look AWESOME the new lancers. Especially the evo it looks very much like their rally cars.


----------



## andyscott (May 10, 2008)

I drive a VZ SS and yes the 5.7 V8 is very thirsty, fuel bill $120 to $150 a week.
I want to get a new Hilux 3 litre turbo deisel duel cab.


----------



## wardy (May 10, 2008)

i drive a suzuki vitara (H) its a lil 4 banga but still it drinks fuel like its a v6... dam the big tyres lol.






thats stock as a rock when i bought it.






and thats the finished height in a few weeks time.


----------



## Toxley (May 10, 2008)

'99 Hilux TD with 2" body lift with modified raised bullbar mounts, bigger tyres, snorkle, top mount intercooler with Nissan Patrol bonnett scoop, Lock Rite automatic front diff lokka. More mods to come when have the money.

Older diesel so not the most economical and with fuel at $1.60 it hurts a bit.

Dont go 4WDing as much as I'd like to tho.


----------



## Fiona74 (May 10, 2008)

I drive a 2002 4.2 ltr turbo diesel Nissan Patrol. We bought it brand new to take, strangely enough, four wheel driving. It just hit 95,000kms on the odometer. Its got a few mods, 2 inch lift (not much I know) bigger wheels, winch, bullbar, snorkel, side rails, all the 4*4 bells and whistles. We filled it up today, cost $195. Ouch. 
My first car was very girly, a 1991 (brand new back then) Mazda 121 'bubble' bright yellow. Then 6 years later I got a Mazda 323, red, then 5 years later the patrol. I've only ever had 3 cars in my 34 years. Very boring.


----------



## slip_phreak (May 10, 2008)

I drive a 1999 Mitsubishi Magna Sports.. stock as far as the engine goes. Sound system wise i have Fusion 6x9's in the back tray and a 12" MTX SledgeHammer Sub in the boot running off a 500watt RMS Kicker Amp (1 channel) + 6 farrad Capacitor. Hopefully going to get around to putting in some 6" MTX splits in the front doors soon.


----------



## coastal_22 (May 10, 2008)

too young to drive on the road at the moment so i stick to my paddock bomb and buggy to hoon around in the backyard. 
p.s i couldnt find a picture of my buggy so i got this off the internet, mine is exactly the same but blue, my lil bro is in the photo of my ute.


----------



## kakariki (May 10, 2008)

An 84 Pajero. Oldie but a goodie. Gee, have we had some fun in it! And a 92 EB Ford.


----------



## Chris89 (May 10, 2008)

Daily:

Ford Laser TX3 (ke)

Project:

Mazda 323 Astina SP with BPT (turbo) Engine conversion.


----------



## thesilverbeast (May 10, 2008)

my first and only car is an 06 lancer VR-X. it was worth $36k but i got it for 28 with 5 years free servicing.


----------



## mat.m (May 10, 2008)

I drive a 05 model holden commodore wagon.It is stock standard and I cannot do anything to it because it is a company car.At least It gets replaced every 2 to 3 years.When I have some spare cash I will get myself a toy car for the weekends.
Mat


----------



## MrMertens (May 10, 2008)

*hot rod*

unfortunately my hot rod is my 95 triton 2wd, a typical run of the mill heap of yeah all decked out with tradie racks and sitting on it's guts. lovely in the mornin when you start it and it splutters black unremovable stains down the drive oh what a fellin mitsubishi,, ha ha


----------



## liberty (May 10, 2008)

subaru liberty 98 model rx 
to much cash on the engine and car has been spent 
now i want a newer one so its for sale


----------



## nuthn2do (May 10, 2008)

Toyota corolla and Subaru forester, probably two of the best cars ever made


----------



## Brigsy (May 10, 2008)

91 toyota hilux(unbreakable) and i try!!!! 3 inch lift 33 inch tyres and soon to be v6


----------



## OzExcalibur (May 10, 2008)

VT SS ... Series II with the 5.7l

A couple of basic mods...
Extractors / Freeflow Cats / twin 2 1/2" exhaust
Aftermarket tuned PCM .. should be removing the MAF and fitting an OTRCAI in the next couple of weeks so will need to be retuned.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 10, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Ohhh, i guess i should start aye.
> Well, i drive a 2004 Hyundai Getz and before you say thats a granny car or its ****, etc. It has been one of the best cars ive owned (ive owned 2x Mazda RX4's, 3x Mazda 929's (RX4 body shape), EB Ford Falcon (GT look a like), 2x Mazda RX7's, Mazda 929 (1989 pimp), Toyota Echo, Hyundai Accent and now my current ride a Hyundai Getz).
> Any way, I bought it second hand with only 35,000ks. Its very economical and has never let me down. Its black and has 17"x7" rims on it.
> 
> What do other people drive?


 
Mazda power..
my dad drives abf xr6
mum doesn't drive, it's better that way
girlfriend has a Kia but is selling it to get a mazda 3 mps:twisted:

i've had, 
mazda 1000 ute, worked 1400
323 sedan, mint
RX2 sedan, series 1, candy red, white F90's
808 wagon, 1 owner. 
RX4 sedan, series 1
s2 rx7, 12a extend port
s3 jap import rx7, 

Curently i have... 
marcedes vito van( company car)
04 Forester, XT Lux. 2.5T, exhaust, etc, plenty more to come
.......and my baby,........ 
s3 rx7, Street & Strip
s4 13bt, huge s4/T04 hiflow turbo
billet flywheel and sprung brassy
rebuilt s5 turbo box
9" diff, mosser 35 spline billet axels, strange spool, richmond gears
weld prostar rims 15 x 4 front, 15 x 10 rear with 12.5 x 28" slicks or 345 50 15 street slicks
carbon fibre interior trim, momo wheel and gear knob, sparco harnesses, 
3 rotor engine to come in the future
artists impression, still in progress.


----------



## Creed (May 10, 2008)

got rid of my BA wagon and now have a subaru forester.

Way better off road than i ever thought it was and i bought it to get to surf spots. Goes better on the sand than most of my mates big 4wd's.

Also save about $30 a week on fuel with the smaller engine.

anyone looking at a go anywhere car thats good on the fuel go no further than a subaru.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 10, 2008)

good on fuel, i take it you have the XS not the XT


----------



## Creed (May 10, 2008)

yeah i do but i was considering the xt as well.

a friend that has the xt says it isnt bad on the fuel either if you drive it conservatively. The turbo doesnt kick in unless you want it to. Side mounted engines are more economical right from the start, so compared to other turbo's the xt still rates pretty damn well


----------



## TWENTY B (May 10, 2008)

i get about 420kms out of my XT if i'm very nice to it, thats $75 worth of premium to fill it

my rx7 on the other hand, i can drive to the city and back on a tank of fuel and a set of tyres, 75kms total


----------



## Creed (May 10, 2008)

so being an xt i'm guessing yours is an auto? how does it go on sand without the low range? that was one of the big factors in me going with the xs.

Thinking about just putting a wrx turbo on it.......apparently that is a pretty common way to go.


----------



## Riley (May 10, 2008)

we used to have a porsche 928. but dad sold it


----------



## TWENTY B (May 10, 2008)

no, mine is a manual. 
haven't had it on the sand or off road at all really, but it's a ball tearer in the mud and grass
re-tune(reflash) will do so much more for an xt than a turbo upgrade and no tune


----------



## Bonustokin (May 10, 2008)

I've got Rice  And a fully sic sub-woofer


----------



## vs380kw (May 10, 2008)

95 vs wagon 
lowered 3" all round
full exhaust 
chip 
intake
shif kitted gear box 
5K audio System

selling to make a 10 sec vt ss


----------



## Crackajack (May 10, 2008)

Im a Holden girl born and bred :lol:
I drive a 1973 Holden HJ...fully restored done up.
Shes bright orange/red and a dream, i have an extended fuel tank in her but costs
$150.00 to fill so shes a once a week car.
I call her Agent Orange and will be left to my daughter in ( I hope ) many years to come
LOVE THE OLD SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 10, 2008)

I have an EA Falcon Fairmont Ghia that my boss at work gave me, im too young to drive it by myself though lol.


----------



## Brock Lobster (May 10, 2008)

1988 holden berlina as an everyday car & a 1959 Chevy belair as a cruiser.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 10, 2008)

Mines a 1965 Hd Holden Special sedan all original with loads of Nasco accessories like Overriders ,rear venetian, dress trims,bug catcher,head light grilles etc. Doesnt get driven much and has 70,000 miles on the dial with a 179 under the hood , 3 speed manual drums all round make for interesting driving.
My work car is a Mazda Bravo 4x4 ute with canopy.
I want a Porsche Gtr(not legal to drive in Aust)Bugger


----------



## Crackajack (May 10, 2008)

cracksinthepitch....would LOVE to see a pic of your HD


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 10, 2008)

Ok, all of them are 35mm prints .i will find them tomorrow and scan them then put them up.


----------



## Crackajack (May 10, 2008)

Cool...ill see if i can rumage up some pics as well....for the holden lovers


----------



## Miss B (May 10, 2008)

2003 Holden Barina SRi (basically an Opel Corsa Sport with Holden badges).

~ Irmscher bodykit
~ sports exhaust
~ sports suspension
~ cold air intake
~ hi-flow air filter
~ darkest legal tint
~ HID's etc

Before that we had a Mazda 6 and a Mazda 3 SP23 (in the Limited Edition colour, Lightning Yellow).


----------



## rmcneill (May 10, 2008)

Mmmm i drive a piece of junk lol! its a '84' toyota supra, goes like the wind but drinks enough petrol to send me broke in a day!!!
Trying to sell it...not that easy tho!!!


----------



## =bECS= (May 11, 2008)

06 Hyundai Elantra - Stock bar tints and my fun rainbow LED tyre valve caps 

99 Nissan Pulsar Plus series II - Extractors, Exhaust, Rims, System, Tints


----------



## SyKeD (May 11, 2008)

1995 Vs Holden Executive Commodore, And A 2005 Ford territory  which sucks cause im a holden fan... but its got a sports shift in it... and i love to abuse it... 80 in first gear.. ( in the ford that is )


----------



## method (May 11, 2008)

Old pics,

My everyday driver  - 1996 BMW 318i






and my "project" car, not too sure what ima do with it. Runs great though considering how old it is lol. has never broke down on me - 1976 Toyota Celica LT 2000


----------



## Jungletrans (May 11, 2008)

I drive a Hino slide back tilt tray tow truck . On the rare occasion that l have time off l want to be comfortable so l have a Fairlane Ghia .


----------



## Lozza (May 11, 2008)

XR6 Turbo


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 11, 2008)

WOW! i was expecting more 4x4's.
Theres certainly a few very nice cars on here. 20B, i would love to be able to still have a rotary but, petrol, time and money arent on my side at the moment. I do miss them very much though.


----------



## Hsut77 (May 11, 2008)

I got my trusty 87 Skyline r31 Silo. Not too much done to it, just headers 1 & 1/4 exhaust. Great car.


----------



## Crackajack (May 11, 2008)

My baby girl


----------



## retrac75 (May 11, 2008)

Chrysler Grand Voyager.. With 4 growing Kids had to go the van option :shock:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 11, 2008)

He's the HD when i first got her, Cant find any updated photos, we a room full of mixed photos it will take me weeks


----------



## skunk (May 11, 2008)

lozza !!! Go to XR6T's !! haha  iv got one too
done anymods to urs ?
i been selling reptiles to further mod mine..  lol


----------



## Lozza (May 11, 2008)

hehe nice colour skunk! They are an awesome car to drive hey 
I haven't really done any mods (cant afford to as Im still paying it off lol) but I did get the purple interior and purple dash lights etc. Wouldnt mind upgrading to the premium sound system though 

The coppers love it though, they now have a purple marked and a purple unmarked and hide behind mine at work as I park on the road lol - they catch so many people


----------



## fuegan13 (May 11, 2008)

'98 R34 GT Skyline... full c-west bodykit.. gram light wheels...

rb26dett conversion planned for when im off my p plates.


----------



## skunk (May 11, 2008)

haha thanx lozza  yeah theyr sweet. 

ohh just wait till u start modding it n get a custom tune..
u'l neva eva wanna drive a stock T again lol. when i hopped into a mates one when mine was stock, after the drive i got into mine n drove home. i kept thinking something was broken as it was so slOooow comprared to his !!! haha

oh yeah if u need any info on places / mods etc, lemme know. theres a few good workshops out ur way that can do em


----------



## thals (May 11, 2008)

skunk said:


> lozza !!! Go to XR6T's !! haha  iv got one too
> done anymods to urs ?
> i been selling reptiles to further mod mine..  lol



ahaha your baby!! despite my unresolved "issues" with Fords  I must say Shauny's car goes ace *vrrrooom tishhh* :lol:

meanwhile, here's what I have to make do with


----------



## Leigh (May 11, 2008)

i'm pretty good with a shopping trolley, cruising through Miranda Westfield. 
sometimes when nobody's looking i get a run up and go mental out at the docks 

otherwise i got no wheels. :\


----------



## Matevs (May 11, 2008)

74 Beetle, with a few extra parts added on. Pics a bit dark but its all i can find for now.


----------



## skunk (May 11, 2008)

lol thals. the next time i c ya it should go even harder !! haha o yea will take ur bro for a spin too eh ! hehe


----------



## aspidito (May 11, 2008)

*cool fords*

My 2nd hobby.
This is my 1990 Cosworth Sierra Sapphire, mildly modified to 280HP, a dream to drive.
My current project on the rotiserie is a 1972 twin-cam escort with all matching numbers & 100% complete, the orange one is my old one that the red one will look like when completed.
Cheers, Paul


----------



## ally_pup (May 11, 2008)

*1998 HSV Gts*

hsv gts vt model, heaps of mods


----------



## Joker (May 11, 2008)

We have,Daily drivers,
95 ef falcon, stock
86 hj60 cruizer, 3in lift, snorkel, bullbar, lockdiff, big wheels & don't stop in front of me or i'll turn your sedan into a hatchback.

Project,
78 xc cobra, 351, lsd, lowered, heaps of grunt & fuel.

Had,
2 x 79 xc update sedans, standard but go hard.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 11, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> WOW!
> i would love to be able to still have a rotary but, petrol, time and money arent on my side at the moment. I do miss them very much though.


 

i know what you mean there, my wild ride has been sitting patiently in the driveway for a while now.. i miss her so much. been a hard life, from stocker to show car, sold, crashed, blown motor, molested
then i bought her, loved her, modded her, 9 months in impound. etc, can't let it go.. not yet.
i have plans for something that nobody has ever done.. something that will break necks..


----------



## Nikki. (May 11, 2008)

This is what i ride to school in :shock:




Oh cars , rite...umm sorry dont have one But i like those low ones that make alot of noise that teenagers have bashing the streets and vibrating the ground :|


----------



## WombleHerp (May 11, 2008)

i drive a piece of crap nissan pintara lol i cant even be bothered remembering the year

haha

Nat


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (May 11, 2008)

I Drive A Gsx 1100f Roadbike Not The Best If You Want To Go Shopping Or Keep Your Licence But It'll Leave Your Car For Dead. (temporary Aussie)


----------



## TWENTY B (May 11, 2008)

SNAKEBOY33 said:


> It'll Leave Your Car For Dead. )


 
i'll put that to the test


----------



## romper_stomper (May 11, 2008)

a bit of good old american muscle its a 67 dodge phoenix 4 door choped into a ute the previous owner ran a 10.9 @132mp/h with a blown 360 race engine but its parked in the garage untill i get a big block built and a roll cage and the other one is a 1950 pontiac. its been striped and waiting fot the chassis to go to the sandblasters and the body will be acid diped but it will be a top show car choped, shaved the whole 9 yards wont be one panel left that will be original


----------



## TWENTY B (May 11, 2008)

Romper. nice , very nice..
those convo pro's are hot, always look good on old school cars, 
but you need more rubber under the ar5e of that thing

these are the prostar's off my rx715 x 10 with 5" backspace, but with 275 50 15's
being used to fab the chassis in my mates KE10 corolla


----------



## romper_stomper (May 11, 2008)

its got 15x10's on it at the moment but its such a big car it does make them look small. i need to get it registed again before i can put a 4 link in and get it strengthened up a bit the springs and shackles are starting to warp and the car twists a bit and the tyres start scrubing. but qld is so uptight with their modification laws that i have to take the long way and get it done properly. putting the cage in will stop it from twisting and a new rear end will get it launching better but its still such a heavy car 2200kg it weighs in at. its all money and time


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 11, 2008)

*My monaro*

This is my hk gts monaro I've had for 11 years. it will be getting a new paint job this year.


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 11, 2008)

sorry att did not work


----------



## jaffa_30 (May 11, 2008)

Lazyboy and boa, do you find the Getz has enough get up and go? I am thinking of buying a new one, but my current car, a corolla seca has heaps of power for a little thing.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 11, 2008)

stick with the rolla jaffa, they kick ***..


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 11, 2008)

jaffa_30 said:


> Lazyboy and boa, do you find the Getz has enough get up and go? I am thinking of buying a new one, but my current car, a corolla seca has heaps of power for a little thing.


 
Going from rotaries to a Getz you can feel the difference but, going from a smaller 4 banger to a Getz is good. The Getz is a very surprising lil' thing when you put the foot down. I have raced numerous cars of the line (traffic light racing) and have beaten alot of cars (Commodores, falcons, other 4 bangers, etc) and the owners of the other car has asked me at the next set of traffic lights whats been done to it, with my reply "Nothing, its all stock" with a massive grin on my face .
In all serious though, they are a great all round car for the city or country driving, they have everything you need and a very long warranty.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 11, 2008)

jaffa_30 said:


> Lazyboy and boa, do you find the Getz has enough get up and go? I am thinking of buying a new one, but my current car, a corolla seca has heaps of power for a little thing.


 
PM sent.


----------



## Retic (May 11, 2008)

Depends what you want out of a car, it certainly doesn't lack get up and go. We just wanted a smaller 'town car' and it is perfect for that but actually has as much room inside as seemingly bigger cars. Discs all round, ABS as standard, electric windows front and back, alarm and immobilser and all the usual stuff and 5 (plus3) years warranty. You can't go wrong really. When it was new, only about 200k's on the clock, it was a little sluggish starting and they took it straight in and changed the starter motor and hasn't missed a beat.



jaffa_30 said:


> Lazyboy and boa, do you find the Getz has enough get up and go? I am thinking of buying a new one, but my current car, a corolla seca has heaps of power for a little thing.


----------



## mebebrian (May 11, 2008)

Well the wifes car is a Black 04 2 door getz on "17's and damn it hoons! A whole lotta fun to drive and yeah i love thrashin ppl from the lights and have been asked "whats in that dude!" Plenty of times. Surprising how tough it is, stops great, corners like its on rails and will beat most stockers off the mark till bout 80 clicks!

But my wheels at the mo is a VS 5L Commodore ute, cant beat the sound and feel of a big 8! Fully stock but for LPG. And currently for sale to free up some cash to get my 86 Holden Piazza back on the road, Thats gonna be fun!... 2 door, RWD, turbo with a rep for oversteer = FUN FUN FUN


----------



## Nelly (May 11, 2008)

I've got an MY00 GC8 Impreza.

Quite a lengthy list of modifications and putting out 210kw at all fours. Bit of fun... and I'm tossing up whether to spend some cash on doing a Spec C conversion (about $25k) or get rid of it and buy an Evo VIII.

Twenty B... you're going to build an RX7 that's so unique... nobody's ever done it before? How about something like this?

http://www.hitman.hm/engine.htm


----------



## TWENTY B (May 11, 2008)

Nelly, not building a unique rx7.. the next project will be unique, 
i've met hitman plenty of times, that car is nothing special, but still pretty cool
maroon does good work


----------



## mebebrian (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of any other Piazza owners? Not just motor but a full car, curious cause i,ve never seen another on the road


----------



## falconboy (May 12, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> I have raced numerous cars of the line (traffic light racing) and have beaten alot of cars (Commodores, falcons, other 4 bangers, etc)



And then you woke up from your dream no doubt. 


.


----------



## Ristof (May 12, 2008)

I have got a 04 VYII Calais and the wife has a 06 Ford Focus LX
We are both Holden so it wasn't easy buying the ford but I am yet to find a bad point about it.
It has more go then I thought it would


----------



## NotoriouS (May 12, 2008)

I've got a 96' Toyota Supra - Haven't done any mods.. YET, currently I've got it lowered aftermarket suspension, exhaust and yea that's about it.


----------



## mebebrian (May 12, 2008)

The Getz is highly under-rated


----------



## BooBoo (May 12, 2008)

62 S Series Valiant, push button auto. Slant six under the front. Fantastic ole classic. No mods just original.


----------



## Chappy (May 12, 2008)

This is My car its a series 2 Vy Sv8 mods are pretty extensive including....Upgraded Camshaft , preformance valvesprings , roller rockers, Big extractors , Over the radiaitor cold air induction , Performance clutch , Professional suspension upgrade , Diff gears and this equates to 280 rear wheel kilowatts and a very fast daily driven street car


----------



## knicko (May 12, 2008)

*my car*

i dont drive much any more i got over paying for it i had a 85 nissan exa turbo i had it running at 15psi it was sweet.....now if i do drive i drive my girlfriends 2000 for festiva or whatever it is


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

falconboy said:


> And then you woke up from your dream no doubt.
> .


 
LOL @ you falconboy :lol: If only you knew mate, if only you knew 

Unless your driving an BA/BF or have a V8 i guarantee you, my lil' granny car can wipe the floor with your taxi :evil:


----------



## mebebrian (May 12, 2008)

Indeed!
I smell a race...


----------



## Chappy (May 12, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> LOL @ you falconboy :lol: If only you knew mate, if only you knew
> 
> Unless your driving an BA/BF or have a V8 i guarantee you, my lil' granny car can wipe the floor with your taxi :evil:


 
Its no use arguing over the Net about how fast my car is and i will beat you etc......

If you want true measures without the BS buy a Wheels magazine and look in the back pages it has power , Qtr mile times , 0-100kph times etc. For every model car.

I seriously doubt a Hyundai getz would beat any Commodore made after 1987. Last time i looked at Hyundai Getz it only had about 80-90 killowatts and would struggle to get to 100kph in under 8 secs. Where as an 87 commodore (VLnon turbo)) was 0-100kph in around 6.5 secs.
As Holdens cars got newer they also got more kilowatts and torque. 

Maybe the person in the other car was only cruising and playing with you..... My dad has a VX berlina with a 6cyl in it and there is NO WAY that a Getz will beat it off the lights etc.

Wheels Magazines figures dont lie and you will be hard pressed to find a Getz with a quicker 0-100kph time than an average 6 cyl family sedan be it a Holden/ Ford / Camry or even Mitsubishi 380.

My thoughts


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2008)

Really though, who cares ? 
The Falcodore would depreciate in a year more than the cost of the Getz.


----------



## Radar (May 12, 2008)

Late 2004 model hilux, looking for a Landcruiser fj40 or seirra to use on the weekends.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

Chappy, im not saying my Getz is the fastest car ever, etc. I just know ive raced various makes and models of various cars and had the owner of those cars tell me at the next set at traffic lights how surprised they were at the take off, cornering, etc of my car.
IMO, 1/4 mile times mean **** all at traffic lights. The roads are bumpy, theres corners (FWD's will beat most RWD cars through any corner) and not to mention some people are scared to push their car to the redline. Have you ever drivin or been in a Getz? If no, you really shouldnt comment on something you know nothing about. Ive drivin commodores, falcons, etc so, i know my Getz is good for what it is.
I will say if anyone in Adelaide wants to go for a drive with me or have a race with me for ****s and giggles the offer is there  (i do not condone illegal racing or stupidity in the streets with people around).


----------



## Chappy (May 12, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Have you ever drivin or been in a Getz? If no, you really shouldnt comment on something you know nothing about. .


 
My misses has a Getz.

And i am well informed in the Motor/ Car industry.


----------



## Choco (May 12, 2008)

I used to have a GTR until this happened. They don't fly...literally. Now I've got an 05 Wrangler Hard Top on 20's.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

Chappy said:


> My misses has a Getz.
> 
> And i am well informed in the Motor/ Car industry.


 
Well, i stand corrected


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

Choco, sad to see what happened to your R32. It looked like a nice ride.
Please post pics of your new ride though as that sounds very pimp


----------



## falconboy (May 12, 2008)

boa said:


> Really though, who cares ?
> The Falcodore would depreciate in a year more than the cost of the Getz.



Thats only a problem if you are silly enough to buy a Falcon or Commodore new! A 3 year old Falcon or Commodore is, in my opinion, one of the best value cars on the road. 

The real value is, my Falcon will still be going strong long after the plastic Hyundai Getz has been recycled and made into click clacks for your pythons. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Creed (May 12, 2008)

seriously.......if you are going to go with a Getz, accent, excel, barina, festiva, or any other small car of that genre, then thats fine. I'm really not into the whole talking up how cool cars are and trying to impress people with them. If you reasons for buying it are to have something small and economical and easy to drive, then thats great.

But please lets not get carried away and start saying how fast they are off the mark and how they will compete with the bigger 6's that are around. They clearly are not designed to be impressive or fast so lets not pretend they are. Perhaps being so light the first 10 feet may be quick, but after that.......its game over.

In saying that though, loving some of the cars on this thread...........esp some of the older ones that have been done up.


----------



## Choco (May 12, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Choco, sad to see what happened to your R32. It looked like a nice ride.
> Please post pics of your new ride though as that sounds very pimp


 
Yeah it was mint condition and got it for about 4K cheaper than most standard ones were fetching at the time. Had it for about 3 years and 1st Oz owner. Got it for $26000 in 2003 supposedly standard but after inspection found after market (much stronger) gear box. hidden HKS electronic boost controller, suspected hi flowed turbos. Never had any problems with it until it went airborn off a 20-30 foot embankment.

The Jeep is cool and will get pics shortly.


----------



## Forensick (May 12, 2008)

i drive (ride) a bolwell firenze (250cc)
it costs me $7 a week in petrol

off my restricted license now, so hoping to pick myself up a triumph sprint ST for christmas


----------



## morgs202 (May 12, 2008)

I've got a 1995 Honda Integra Gsi. Pretty much stock save for the air filter, but it goes well, and with 145,000 on the clock has never had an issue. My fiance has a 2005 BA XR6, which is stock, but still awsome


----------



## falconboy (May 12, 2008)

Skot_WA said:


> They clearly are not designed to be impressive or fast so lets not pretend they are. Perhaps being so light the first 10 feet may be quick, but after that.......its game over.



Ha Ha. Love your work. :lol:


----------



## Choco (May 12, 2008)

The Jeep. Yeah I know it needs a clean. Looks much better then


----------



## Nelly (May 12, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> ... (FWD's will beat most RWD cars through any corner)...


 
Now, whilst I'm not going to buy into the whole "my e-wang is bigger than your e-wang" debate (I already know I'd pwn all!), that is one piece of misinformed drivel. Everybody with any sort of experience with real cars (not talking riced up Hyundai's with chrome wheels and a sports exhaust) knows that FWD's handle like a bucket of faeces.

There are, however, some exceptions in the EG -> Civics and DC2-> Integras, as well as Clio Sports, Golf GTi's and a few others. Please don't hurt my eyes with that inane nonsense anymore.


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2008)

Ah yes, obviously a man with impeccable taste 




Forensick said:


> off my restricted license now, so hoping to pick myself up a triumph sprint ST for christmas


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

Nelly said:


> Now, whilst I'm not going to buy into the whole "my e-wang is bigger than your e-wang" debate (I already know I'd pwn all!), that is one piece of misinformed drivel. Everybody with any sort of experience with real cars (not talking riced up Hyundai's with chrome wheels and a sports exhaust) knows that FWD's handle like a bucket of faeces.
> 
> There are, however, some exceptions in the EG -> Civics and DC2-> Integras, as well as Clio Sports, Golf GTi's and a few others. Please don't hurt my eyes with that inane nonsense anymore.


 
First off, my car is not "riced up", it looks stock apart from the flat black 17x7"s and it actually handles quit well for a car i consider a means of transport. Im just trying to say that there not bad lil' cars for what you pay for them. I also know of 2 Hyundai Getz's that have been turbo-ed.
I have owned and driven alot of "real cars" in my life and i still rate my Hyundai Getz as one of the best cars ive driven. Im not saying its going to tear the balls of any imports or V8's but, it does surprise a few people in 6's. 
For what the Getz is, a small, cheap, economical run a bout its definitely up there with the best in its class and has proven it with numerous awards since its release.
Just wait until you see what Hyundai can do:


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

Choco, I love the Jeep mate and those rims match nicely. Always been a fan of the Jeep Wrangler, there such a nice car.


----------



## romper_stomper (May 12, 2008)

my dodge sucks to drive its too big to park its a hassle with heating in traffic the brakes aren't so good the engine is too loud to listen to music the cops pick on me and flat black is the hottest colour in sumer but everytime i drive it i have a smile for the rest of the day thats what a real car is about not driving a lunchbox just to save enough money at the end of the week to buy a new handbag


----------



## dazza74 (May 12, 2008)

i got a very reliable HJ wagon with a few mods and a VT commodore


----------



## TWENTY B (May 12, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Choco, I love the Jeep mate and those rims match nicely. Always been a fan of the Jeep Wrangler, there such a nice car.


 
I'm totaly against you there, i can't stand big chrome wheels, they take so much of the performance out of whatever car they go on, and most of them look crap, IMO

not a fan at all.

i'm putting 19 x 8's on my forester, butn no chrome, 
light weight white alloy rims, with a pollished dish
only 8kg, not 28kg like those chromies... serious, they would weigh over 25kg


----------



## pythonlover (May 12, 2008)

Love you car chappy!
my new car..


----------



## Chappy (May 12, 2008)

LOL Pythonlover 

Yours isnt to shabby either!! I LOVE em in white the SSs!!! You planning to do any mods?? The standard Ls1 just didnt do anything for me!!


----------



## Nelly (May 12, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> First off, my car is not "riced up", it looks stock apart from the flat black 17x7"s and it actually handles quit well for a car i consider a means of transport. Im just trying to say that there not bad lil' cars for what you pay for them. I also know of 2 Hyundai Getz's that have been turbo-ed.
> I have owned and driven alot of "real cars" in my life and i still rate my Hyundai Getz as one of the best cars ive driven. Im not saying its going to tear the balls of any imports or V8's but, it does surprise a few people in 6's.
> For what the Getz is, a small, cheap, economical run a bout its definitely up there with the best in its class and has proven it with numerous awards since its release.
> Just wait until you see what Hyundai can do.


 
I'm well aware of Hyundai and their aspirations to produce a medium sized, rear-wheel drive coupe. I'm reasonably well hooked up in the motoring journo industry. I'm also aware that they've attempted to release a 'sports' car previously... and that's how we ended up with the abonimation knows as the Hyundai S Coupe and similar.

Ideally they would release a 2.0litre turbo version of their new fan-dangled sports coupe, but the market isn't there for it (as evidenced by the demise of the S15 200SX).

Anyway, I wasn't having a shot at your car, I really don't care what you drive. My daily is an '89 KE Laser... and it's AUTO!


----------



## fuegan13 (May 12, 2008)

Choco said:


> I used to have a GTR until this happened. They don't fly...literally. Now I've got an 05 Wrangler Hard Top on 20's.



that is devestating! 

on an unrelated matter...
its so funny to see people going nuts over thier own car and saying how good it is and all that.. seriously alot of people in this thread need to drive some real cars. and i know that because i drive a skyline everyone will turn around and call me a ricer or a tuner or wateva you want to call me but i grew up with the holdens and fords. my dad is mechanic who loves his big v8s. the first car i ever drove, when i was about 8 years old, was a supercharged hsv vs senator. i am still yet to come across a street legal car that it within the reach of the average person (lets say under $50 000) that handles better than mine.


----------



## Choco (May 12, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Choco, I love the Jeep mate and those rims match nicely. Always been a fan of the Jeep Wrangler, there such a nice car.


 
Cheers. It will be for sale soon. Want another toy.



TWENTY B said:


> I'm totaly against you there, i can't stand big chrome wheels, they take so much of the performance out of whatever car they go on, and most of them look crap, IMO
> 
> not a fan at all.
> 
> ...


 
While I do agree most of the time obviously I didn't buy the Jeep for performance nor put thee wheels on the Jeep for performance...and there's not much performance to detract from. They just looked good and I hadn't seen it here on the coast when I got them.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 12, 2008)

Clearly my 1965 Hd holden is the fastest car here, It started the Quarter mile in 1966 and its nearly finished


----------



## TWENTY B (May 12, 2008)

would you girls stop fighting over a damn Getz, it's a crap girls car, end of discussion..


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 12, 2008)

TWENTY B said:


> would you girls stop fighting over a damn Getz, it's a crap girls car, end of discussion..


No, its actually a good granny's shopping trolley  If your gonna make fun, do it properly :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (May 12, 2008)

A Mazda E2000 van with a 1.8 liter motor setup for camping/fishing/herping . I have certain physical attributes that mean I don't require a flash car to impress the ladies.

Oh, and I got it to Lakefield national park via Winton last year camping along the way. Look it up.


----------



## pythonlover (May 13, 2008)

Chappy said:


> LOL Pythonlover
> 
> Yours isnt to shabby either!! I LOVE em in white the SSs!!! You planning to do any mods?? The standard Ls1 just didnt do anything for me!!




Yeah getting my exhaust put on next week, then saving for a bit then after the cash builds up a bit OTR, diff gears, maffless tune, and head cam work. then hopefully in a few years time some forced induction.. lol that will take a bit of saving!

what has yours got done to it?


----------



## Ryan93 (May 13, 2008)

does anyone have any mustangs or shelbys or even old manaros


----------



## NaughtyByNature (May 13, 2008)

A boring metallic silver Kia Carnival


----------



## SyKeD (May 13, 2008)

1995 Vs Commodore Executive


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 14, 2008)

OK....I couldnt help myself....I had to post.....
The daddo is obviously the fastest car on this thread  .....especially this one!!.....They made great cars in 1968...this is the first sports car Japan ever produced, little pocket rocket. 

180hp
wt: 900kg
twin 45 webbers
2lt engine......

Pretty good for 1968!!!! 

Datsun 2000 sports 1968 model Daddo club race...ummmm I mean drive.


----------



## aspidito (May 14, 2008)

. i am still yet to come across a street legal car that it within the reach of the average person (lets say under $50 000) that handles better than mine.[/QUOTE]

You must have missed my reply a couple of pages back
She will do a genuine 150mph+ 1990 Cosworth Sierra Sapphire with sensible stage 2 mods that I may part with for around $18K.


----------



## fuegan13 (May 14, 2008)

aspidito said:


> . i am still yet to come across a street legal car that it within the reach of the average person (lets say under $50 000) that handles better than mine.



You must have missed my reply a couple of pages back
She will do a genuine 150mph+ 1990 Cosworth Sierra Sapphire with sensible stage 2 mods that I may part with for around $18K.[/quote]

you must have misread my post..... i said handles better. handling has nothing to do with speed it can do.150 mph is no good when u cant go round corners. also mines still cheaper.... and im sorry to say looks nicer as well..


----------



## Noongato (May 14, 2008)

I have a lemon. 
Evil Magna that breaks down every day...
First car was a old toyota, that went up in flames for no reason!!


----------



## Fossilman (May 14, 2008)

Uni students cant afford much. I paid $2000 for a manual vl commodore 6cylinder with a stereo and mags. It was pretty slow.

About 4months ago I put a turbo on it and its now making good power (around 190rwkw) with just a bit more boost and an intercooler and exhaust. Sometimes other cars race me off the lights (to the speed limit ) and most of them have no chance, the look on the guys face who has just been beaten in his brand new $45 000 xr6 turbo by a $3000 20yr old car driven by a young dude is priceless 

I love the car its great fun to drive and i wouldnt sell it for anything, having said that its still a 20yr old POS but i dont care because its fast When im out of uni i shall get a new car.

Oh and that turbo cosworth is an awesome car! love it!

And to the guy saying his getz suprises some sixes all i can say is "Getz Real Mate" because its one of the slowest cars on the road, I used to drive one delivering pizzas at eagles boys and they really are a girls car...you put your foot to the floor and nothing happens lol


----------



## fuegan13 (May 14, 2008)

pics


----------



## Fossilman (May 14, 2008)

Layzboy_6294 said:


> Chappy, im not saying my Getz is the fastest car ever, etc. I just know ive raced various makes and models of various cars and had the owner of those cars tell me at the next set at traffic lights how surprised they were at the take off, cornering, etc of my car.
> IMO, 1/4 mile times mean **** all at traffic lights. The roads are bumpy, theres corners (FWD's will beat most RWD cars through any corner)



lol i bet no one has ever commented on the take off of your car. Its about the slowest car on the road. I dont really care because its good for what its purpose is, a small economical car and its reliable etc but cmon RWD cars handle way better then FWD cars thats why all the fast sports cars and race cars in the world are RWD


----------



## fuegan13 (May 14, 2008)

id love to see the getz driver lose it in the wet and then rave about FWD.... seriously if you really think that a FWD getz goes round corners well you are not driving hard enough.


----------



## fuegan13 (May 15, 2008)

aspidito said:


> My 2nd hobby.
> This is my 1990 Cosworth Sierra Sapphire, mildly modified to 280HP, a dream to drive.
> My current project on the rotiserie is a 1972 twin-cam escort with all matching numbers & 100% complete, the orange one is my old one that the red one will look like when completed.
> Cheers, Paul



while im not a fan of the sierra i can see some awesome potential in the escort.... i almost ended up with one over my skyline..... and havent ruled one out as a next/project/track car


----------



## Fossilman (May 15, 2008)

whats the specs of your skyline? rb25?


----------



## fuegan13 (May 15, 2008)

Fossilman said:


> whats the specs of your skyline? rb25?



yeah rb25neo

its pretty stock.... 3 inch exhaust system is about it... 
as i said in an earlier post ill be putting a rb26dett in it later on

oh and its a manual...


----------



## sarah_m (May 15, 2008)

Just got a new Toyote Corolla Ascent (sedan) in "wild fire red", in Feb 08. Had a commodore before that that was starting to have problems. Went for something smaller to save money on petrol ($50 per week!!!) Had driven one as a hire car and liked it. Not modified, not that into my car.


----------



## Fossilman (May 15, 2008)

fuegan13 said:


> yeah rb25neo
> 
> its pretty stock.... 3 inch exhaust system is about it...
> as i said in an earlier post ill be putting a rb26dett in it later on
> ...



Sweet. Dont the rb25det neo and the rb26dett make about the same power anyway?? 

Sell me your rb25 man when you change engines because ill put the 25 head on my rb30 bottom end. Rb30det 

Nothing better than a turbo rb engine with a manual behind it, regardless of the car


----------



## aspidito (May 15, 2008)

fuegan13 said:


> You must have missed my reply a couple of pages back
> She will do a genuine 150mph+ 1990 Cosworth Sierra Sapphire with sensible stage 2 mods that I may part with for around $18K.



you must have misread my post..... i said handles better. handling has nothing to do with speed it can do.150 mph is no good when u cant go round corners. also mines still cheaper.... and im sorry to say looks nicer as well..[/QUOTE]

No I did not miss read it at all, it does 150mph & handles very well on adjustable Koni suspension, & as for looks that is your view


----------



## nutta (May 15, 2008)

i got an awsome 84 vk commodore lowered 15 inch mags 2 1/2 sports axhaust, minor head work (done by the brock shop). last of the big bangers. old skool. will post pics later if any one wants to see them


----------



## Fossilman (May 15, 2008)

put an rb30et in it mate. 150kw straight off the batt with 300kw easily attainable


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2008)

Fossilman said:


> Uni students cant afford much. I paid $2000 for a manual vl commodore 6cylinder with a stereo and mags. It was pretty slow.
> 
> About 4months ago I put a turbo on it and its now making good power (around 190rwkw) with just a bit more boost and an intercooler and exhaust. Sometimes other cars race me off the lights (to the speed limit ) and most of them have no chance, the look on the guys face who has just been beaten in his brand new $45 000 xr6 turbo by a $3000 20yr old car driven by a young dude is priceless
> 
> ...


 
I'll keep an eye out for you... I'm on the Coast as well. You at Ourimbah Campus?


----------



## fuegan13 (May 15, 2008)

Fossilman said:


> Sweet. Dont the rb25det neo and the rb26dett make about the same power anyway??
> 
> Sell me your rb25 man when you change engines because ill put the 25 head on my rb30 bottom end. Rb30det
> 
> Nothing better than a turbo rb engine with a manual behind it, regardless of the car



lol thats exactly what i was going to to with my r31 skyline (previous car) but it was an auto and had over 600 000 kms on it so i just got a new car. 

im a huge fan of the rb engines 

as for the rb25det neo and the rb26dett having similar power im not sure of exact figures, i think they are pretty comparible but the rb26 has more mod potential... 

seeing as my dad is a mechanic and labour costs me nothing i was gunna make it to z tune specs which included blueprinting to 2.8L , stronger internals and a whole heap of other mods and so that should annihilate pretty much anything on the road.. 

the 5 speed box ive got in mine is one of the nicest around 2 imo. 


moving on id love to get an AE86 corolla and set it up as a drift machine for track days and such....


----------



## fuegan13 (May 15, 2008)

aspidito said:


> you must have misread my post..... i said handles better. handling has nothing to do with speed it can do.150 mph is no good when u cant go round corners. also mines still cheaper.... and im sorry to say looks nicer as well..



No I did not miss read it at all, it does 150mph & handles very well on adjustable Koni suspension, & as for looks that is your view[/quote]

fair enough , i stand corrected... still as i said earlier i prefer the escort so make sure u post more pics of that bad boy...

looks is definatly a personal thing.... like i hate the massive gt wings that all the ****ers put on thier skylines so mine is one of the few going round wingless.... i rekon it looks heaps better but one of the questions i get asked most about my car is where is the wing.....


----------



## Fossilman (May 15, 2008)

Nelly said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you... I'm on the Coast as well. You at Ourimbah Campus?



Nah mate i used to be at newcastle campus but then i changed to Sydney Uni. Ive got some mates at Ourimbah. I live at avoca, its a white vlt you might see me around.

Fuegan13 if you do get your engine bored to 2.8 then yes it will smash anything on the road lol. Im thinking about putting a manual box out of a rb25 r33 in my vl heaps of people have done it. Love your skyline!


----------



## amazonian (May 15, 2008)

All these "top dollar" engine combo's, and still unable to beat a "$500 Mazda 1300 with a $700 13B bridgeport" lol you can't beat a rotary for cheap horsepower.


If money was no object a 2JZ in something like a 1976 celica would be my ultimate build up for both power & reliability.


----------



## Nelly (May 15, 2008)

amazonian said:


> All these "top dollar" engine combo's, and still unable to beat a "$500 Mazda 1300 with a $700 13B bridgeport" lol you can't beat a rotary for cheap horsepower.
> 
> 
> If money was no object a 2JZ in something like a 1976 celica would be my ultimate build up for both power & reliability.


 
There's an awesome TA22 Celica on Toymods with a worked 1UZ-FE in it... that's awesome to see on the skid pan... at this stage I believe he's investigating the possibility of making the Celica AWD as well. Too much time... and FAR too much money for my liking.


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (May 15, 2008)

MEH, i love my Getz


----------



## TWENTY B (May 15, 2008)

amazonian said:


> All these "top dollar" engine combo's, and still unable to beat a "$500 Mazda 1300 with a $700 13B bridgeport" lol you can't beat a rotary for cheap horsepower.
> .


 
not bad if you want to run low 15's or do burnouts...
but a s2 rx7 13bt and hilux diff for 7k will get you high 12's, now your starting to have alot of fun....

or you could get a KE10 corolla, tub the crap out of it, and drop a 500hp 12aT in 
guaranteed to leave massive skid marks on more than just the road


----------



## Fossilman (May 15, 2008)

amazonian said:


> All these "top dollar" engine combo's, and still unable to beat a "$500 Mazda 1300 with a $700 13B bridgeport" lol you can't beat a rotary for cheap horsepower.
> 
> 
> If money was no object a 2JZ in something like a 1976 celica would be my ultimate build up for both power & reliability.


 
Oh yeah which top dollar engine combos you talking about? Big call you made there. A bridgeported 13b could make like what, 240hp?


----------



## amazonian (May 15, 2008)

15's in a 13B bridgeported 1300?????
With the right bridgey a low-mid12 is within reach.
SIK-100 ran low 11's with a mild Peripheral port engine in an R100

I ran 13.1 in a much heavier RX4 with a bridgeport.
Have also ran 13.4 with a similar set-up in a similar car.
Even a standard 13B in a 1300 would beat 15's IMO

As for horsepower, 240-260hp sounds about right. 
A little more with a decent exhaust sytem thats not so restrictive (read illegal lol) BUT that 240-260HP is in a 805KG car  POWER TO WEIGHT RATIO!

*And for more drag race info:*
The original grumpy RX2 sedan (heavier than a 1300) ran 14.0 with a stock standard 13B in 1990. Then went 12.4 with a bridgeport and no N2O.

EVILRX ran 12.3 with a bridgeported 808 sedan.

David Morris RX3, Warren doyle RX2,, John Pachos RX3, George & Rocky Rehayem RX3, Matt Cole RX2 & Nick Tsoulottus RX3? had also run sub 12-13 second passes with bridgeys. And there is many others I could rattle off that all drove heavier cars and run the numbers.


----------



## DrNick (May 15, 2008)

Sold these recently, hopefully getting a new car and '08 R6 soon :twisted:


----------



## Fossilman (May 15, 2008)

amazonian said:


> 15's in a 13B bridgeported 1300?????
> With the right bridgey a low-mid12 is within reach.
> SIK-100 ran low 11's with a mild Peripheral port engine in an R100
> 
> ...


 
Yeah man rotarys are great my mate is heaps into them which is good because we are like rivals now, me with my rb30et and him with his ported 13b. If i ever got bored of rb30's id probably go a rotary but yeah I prefer the longevity/reliability and torque of a turbo piston engine.

I mean you can buy a second hand rb30 thats done 400 000km for $350, put a turbo and cooler and exhaust on it and pump out 300 or more hp all day everyday. 

A bridgeported rotary would be lucky to get 200 000km wouldnt it, while also using twice the fuel?


----------



## amazonian (May 15, 2008)

I have kids now so no more rotaries for me.
I actually have an RB30ET myself in a Nissan Patrol.
Full custom set-up with gas research, T04E, 50mm wastegate, modified plenum FMIC etc. 
Actually selling it soon to finance more Herps & buy a wagon. Hate having to park a block away from the shopping centre because the4wd doesn't fit under the carparks roof lol. I hate shopping centres without roof top parking. Am sure you have heard of it the plates are GAS-747.


----------



## Fossilman (May 15, 2008)

I think ive seen videos of that on youtube of it 4wdriving through the bush?? If thats it then thats a mad custom setup you made.


----------



## amazonian (May 15, 2008)

Nah thats not mine on youtube.
I havn't been offroad in it at all. Thats another reason I want to offload it. 
It's a waste to own a 4x4 and not use it as intended lol


----------



## Fossilman (May 15, 2008)

Keep it mate they are tough as!! This one on youtube is only running 10psi and it goes from 0-100 in 6.2secs....pretty good for 2.2 tonnes, oh and its on gas too.


----------



## rash (May 15, 2008)

my list so far!
73 LJ torana, 202 with tripple su's - crashed
s2 stock rx7 - now as a project under house
wifes s2 rx7 - sold and later crashed by new owner. poor guy got killed
75 model 808 coupe, 12a bridgy ( favorite so far ) - sold when 1st baby came
97 model wrx wagon / hatch - current family car.......cant wait to get the rx7 project moving along!


----------



## aspidito (May 15, 2008)

fuegan13 said:


> looks is definatly a personal thing.... like i hate the massive gt wings that all the ****ers put on thier skylines so mine is one of the few going round wingless.... i rekon it looks heaps better but one of the questions i get asked most about my car is where is the wing.....



I do agree I dont like big wings that is what I like about my car it has a very subtle wing but on the same token they are not there for looks, most high performance cars these days are wind tunnel tested & down force for stability at speeds calculated & optimised, this is why the 3 door Cosworth Sierra has such a huge rear wing, we all know it is ugly but because it is a hatch it was the only way that enough downforce could be generated at high speeds.
If you were to drive your car at 120mph+ on the aotobahn you may wish you had the rear wing on, I have a mate with a FPV GTP that he optioned from new minus the rear wing because he hated them, in Australia if we stick to the speed limits we dont need them.
If there were no fords I would own a skyline R34 fully optioned


----------



## rash (May 15, 2008)

oh also forgot
97 gsxr600 - currently trying to get back on road after someone pullud out in front of me and wrote it off....
KTM300 current


----------



## rash (May 15, 2008)

wish we had an autobahn.........


----------



## callith (May 15, 2008)

A Mitsubishi Pajero


----------



## byby_v8 (May 15, 2008)

ATM im driving a lexus es300 but im looking for a accord euro! the lexus has rockford fosgate stez worth bout $4.5k~! my best mate has a s15 and i've had a drive of it! easily the funnest car ive ever driven, you cant go past boost with an lsd!!!


----------



## fuegan13 (May 15, 2008)

aspidito said:


> I do agree I dont like big wings that is what I like about my car it has a very subtle wing but on the same token they are not there for looks, most high performance cars these days are wind tunnel tested & down force for stability at speeds calculated & optimised, this is why the 3 door Cosworth Sierra has such a huge rear wing, we all know it is ugly but because it is a hatch it was the only way that enough downforce could be generated at high speeds.
> If you were to drive your car at 120mph+ on the aotobahn you may wish you had the rear wing on, I have a mate with a FPV GTP that he optioned from new minus the rear wing because he hated them, in Australia if we stick to the speed limits we dont need them.
> If there were no fords I would own a skyline R34 fully optioned




yeah i know some cars need them but seriously when they are going 20 ks with subs so loud ur ears bleed beeping at people are they really needed ? 

ill actually be looking at getting a wing when/if my engine plans come round.... although i have seen some pretty decent r34 gtrs for under $55000 these days so who knows i may end up with one of those in a few years.... 

speaking of fords my dad is currently building 2 mustangs,,, one 1965 and one 1968, both will have stroked and super charged 6L v8s.... fully redone... like im talking new car features wrapped in old school style.. both cars are having more than $100 000 spent on them each. fully redone suspension and body strengthening... they will be absolute machines. my dad also owns a 1955 f100 that he wil be putting a simliar motor into eventually....


----------



## fuegan13 (May 15, 2008)

Fossilman said:


> Nah mate i used to be at newcastle campus but then i changed to Sydney Uni. Ive got some mates at Ourimbah. I live at avoca, its a white vlt you might see me around.
> 
> Fuegan13 if you do get your engine bored to 2.8 then yes it will smash anything on the road lol. Im thinking about putting a manual box out of a rb25 r33 in my vl heaps of people have done it. Love your skyline!



well yeah the stats on the ztune is just insane but anywayz ill get excited once its in the car... who knows how long it will take,,,, 

i havent experienced the r33 box firsthand but i know a few guys with them and they have never had a problem so id say go for it mate...

cheers man....


----------

